
Botoform – Manage Infrastructure Running on AWS Using YAML Templates - nikolay
http://botoform.com/
======
foxhop
I didn't expect this to be submitted, I don't have many docs written, but ...

Here is a quickstart:
[https://botoform.readthedocs.org/en/latest/guides/quickstart...](https://botoform.readthedocs.org/en/latest/guides/quickstart.html)

I'm going to work on documenting the YAML schema next, but for now you can
look here:
[https://github.com/russellballestrini/botoform/blob/master/t...](https://github.com/russellballestrini/botoform/blob/master/tests/fixtures/webapp.yaml)

------
foxhop
Hello. I'm one of the maintainers, if you are interested in working on
botoform, message me, my team is hiring.

------
PieSquared
Cool project! What advantages does this have over using CloudFormation?

I think that's the #1 question people coming to the repo will have, so maybe
the repo README should provide a detailed comparison :)

~~~
paulddraper
Include terraform if possible.

And I use github.com/lucidsoftware/cumulus .

------
quacker
See also: OpenStack Heat, which is not the same because it's a restful api,
but I believe it's AWS-compatible.

~~~
nikolay
Can Heat be decoupled from the whole OpenStack infrastructure? I wish there
was something fully-compatible with CloudFormation that can be run locally,
but if I have to rebuild the entire OpenStack infrastructure to accomplish
that, it's gonna be an overkill.

------
cleung2010
How does this compare to Terraform, which allows you to manage infrastructure
other than AWS (GCE, DO, bare metal, etc.)?

~~~
foxhop
Its written in Python and uses YAML instead of whatever config markup
Terraform uses.

My goal is to keep Botoform focused only on AWS and make it more intuitive and
enjoyable to use then something like cloud formation.

Also I hope the project becomes an example of how to use Boto3.

~~~
manojlds
Terraform uses HCL - Hashicorp Configuration Language
-[https://github.com/hashicorp/hcl](https://github.com/hashicorp/hcl)

~~~
nikolay
Which is opinionated and pretty limited.

------
JensRantil
Looks like Terraform. [https://www.terraform.io](https://www.terraform.io)

